# Smiths Battery Clock



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Day off today so I had my usual trawl round the charity shops and came across this for 4 quid.



its had an initial clean and a bit of scratch removal, a new C cell battery and a wee squirt of contact cleaner.... its alive and seems to be keeping time.. probably doesn't come out in the pics but the numerals are behind/ sealed into clear plastic. looks deco in style to me... anybody have an idea as to age etc.. any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

1970s I'd say...


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks, I don't think its a quartz movement, when I put my ear to it plenty of "clocky" sounds coming from it. also when you adjust it you have to ensure the wheel springs out to engage the mechanism.

Here's a picture of the movement, although it doesn't show much.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Well real quartz movements (not those crappy 2$ chinese plastic stuff) are pretty mechanical as well.

They are not as big or as complicated as mechanical movements but they, too, have wheels and cogs that move around.

Could be something like this inside...

https://www.electronicspoint.com/threads/jeco-smith-tuning-fork-movement-working-only.241210/


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Interesting, that's what I love about this forum, lots to learn and plenty willing to share the knowledge...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I think you were done - - four quid? :bash:

Seriously, turned out nice that has and well worth hanging on the wall. SMITHS - - what a shame it went belly up -- and many many jobs went as well!


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

lol..... Really pleased with it, Ill probably spend tonight with the telly and brasso.. its had a light sand to get out the scratches and now just needs a polish I think.. perhaps a finish with car wax. may end up swapping it out for the Seiko one in the kitchen....


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Spandy said:


> Thanks, I don't think its a quartz movement, when I put my ear to it plenty of "clocky" sounds coming from it. also when you adjust it you have to ensure the wheel springs out to engage the mechanism.
> 
> Here's a picture of the movement, although it doesn't show much.


 Good to see Made in Great Britain, I have a typhoon lighter that says made in the British empire :thumbsup:


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Yeah sadly Smiths are gone now, Here in Leeds we made some of the finest optical lenses and organ pipes in the world..... all long gone now..


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

gimli said:


> 1970s I'd say...


 You're Bang on gimli !! Just found this on the interweb... http://www.electric-clocks.co.uk/SMITHS/sm-hist.htm

so its a Tuning fork battery clock with a Jeco Movement...


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Spandy said:


> You're Bang on gimli !! Just found this on the interweb... http://www.electric-clocks.co.uk/SMITHS/sm-hist.htm
> 
> so its a Tuning fork battery clock with a Jeco Movement...


 oops... its not a Tuning fork Movement after all...... its a Sectronic MKII... so early 70s or Late 60s I think.

pictures of the movement and internals here http://www.electric-clocks.co.uk/SMITHS/sm-mvmnts.htm


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The tuning fork movement was used on clocks with seconds hand, this would then sweep smoothly and not "tick"

Also it has patents on it and also it is stamped Bulova Watch co, well on my Smiths one it is, so perhaps it was made under license for Smiths by Bulova, perhaps Silverhawk could through some light on that.

Great looking clock by the way, and very collectable!!


----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks, Yes its a looker, had it running now for about 5 hours and its keeping time so chuffed... so far so good


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Damn Me, I should have remembered that was a Sectronic - - but I am getting a tad long in the tooth - - :wheelchair:

In my defense it was about fifty years ago I worked at SMITHS in Wishaw in the Clocks Division. Now ask me hwat I did last week  - - have'nt a ferkin' clue about that either some days.


----------



## Smiths mad (Oct 2, 2017)

A nice find I have never seen one like this

Regards

Robin


----------

